# Golden Sabers in P225?



## Yaderp (Apr 12, 2009)

Some P225 have well documented hiccups feeding HP ammo. Do any of you have experience using the Remington Golden Sabers in a P225? How about Federal's EFMJ?

Thanks.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

No, sorry. I fired Winchester 147 grain jhp through my Sig p6 without any problems.


----------



## Gearheart (Nov 21, 2008)

The ones that are more rounded with smaller openings do fine. The flying ashtrays jam regularly.


----------



## Yaderp (Apr 12, 2009)

Gearheart said:


> The ones that are more rounded with smaller openings do fine. The flying ashtrays jam regularly.


Thanks!


----------



## Mike_E (Nov 21, 2007)

Gearheart said:


> The ones that are more rounded with smaller openings do fine. The *flying ashtrays jam regularly.*


:anim_lol: I've never heard of that before but it sounds fitting. Thanks.


----------

